# Problemi di condivisione con samba.

## Raffo

Ieri mi è venuta la brutta idea di mettermi a lavorare su samba perchè ci sono ancora alcune cose che nn mi piacciono, ma nn sono riuscito a risolvere i miei problemi. ho letto tante doc, ma i dubbi rimangono, quindi chiedo a voi...

ho installato il server samba sul mio pc gentoo che è il secondo pc della rete, il primo è un p2 con win98 che mi condivide la connessione. 

riesco perfettamente a montare l'hd del pc windows, lo faccio all'avvio con local.start 

```
smbmount //GABRIELE/CGABRIEL /home/raffo/mnt -o guest
```

ora vorrei dare la possibilità al pc windows di vedere delle cartelle presenti sul mio pc. nn riesco però a far nulla, windows mi chiede una password, ho provato a settare delle pass al server ma nn fa nulla, in più se faccio 

```
smbpasswd -a Gabriele
```

mi dice

```
Failed to initialise SAM_ACCOUNT for user Gabriele. Does this user exist in the UNIX password database ?

Failed to modify password entry for user Gabriele
```

qualcuno sa aiutarmi in qualche modo?

----------

## Sasdo

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/quick-samba-howto.xml

per cominciare.

Comunque quello che ti conviene fare è:

- aggiungere un account guest per esempio: smbuser

- a questo account dare pwd e metterlo nel gruppo users.

quindi:

```
 smbpasswd smbuser 
```

e gli dai una pwd (anche la stessa)

infine, editi

```
/etc/samba/smb.conf
```

aggiungendo:

```

guest account = smbuser

guest ok = yes

```

nelle sezioni che vuoi condividere (così condividi solo in lettura a meno di altre modifiche)

Ciao!

----------

## Raffo

come avevo già detto ho già letto diverse guide tra cui quella. 

l'utente lo creo normalmente con useradd?? (perchè come sopra nn me lo trova nell'elenco degli utenti...)

edit: e cmq nn capisco perchè devo affidarmi a un guest account quando potrei crearmi proprio un utente... ora vedo che riesco a fare...

----------

## Raffo

nn c'è niente da fare, nn riesco, ho fatto le seguenti operazioni:

```
 

# useradd smbguest       # ho addato l'utente, l'ho aggiunto al gruppo users e gli ho dato una password

# smbpasswd -a smbguest      # e ho inserito la passwd

# nano -w /etc/samba/smb.con    # e ho modificato il file come mi era stato consigliato.
```

ora se lancio "testparm /etc/samba/smb.conf" ho questo output:

```
Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf

Processing section "[public]"

Global parameter guest account found in service section!

Unknown parameter encountered: "host allow"

Ignoring unknown parameter "host allow"

Loaded services file OK.

Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE

Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions

# Global parameters

[global]

        server string = Samba Server %v

        interfaces = lo, eth0

        bind interfaces only = Yes

        log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

        max log size = 50

        socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

        hosts allow = 127.0.0.1, 192.168.0.1/24

        hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

[public]

        comment = Public Files

        path = /home/raffo/sharing

        create mask = 0766

        guest ok = Yes

```

consigli?

----------

## Sasdo

si mi sono sbagliato io:

la riga:

```
guest account = smbuser
```

va nella sezione [global]

poi forse ti conviene mettere un 

```
guest ok = no 
```

nella sezione [global] e poi specificare 

```
guest ok = yes 
```

nelle sezioni che ti interessano

----------

## IlGab

Scusa ma se aggiungi l' utente gabriele con useradd e poi aggiungi l' utente gabriele con smbpasswd non ti funziona ?  :Question: 

----------

## Raffo

@sasdo: nn va lo stesso   :Sad: 

----------

## Sasdo

che errori ti da? posta il tuo smb.conf....

----------

## Raffo

l'avevo detto che è copiato spudoratamente da quello della guida:

```
[global]

# Sostituire MYWORKGROUPNAME con il proprio workgroup/domain

workgroup = workgroup

# Questo serve giusto a far capire che non è Windows..

# %v stampa la versione di Samba

server string = Samba Server %v

#encrypt passwords = yes

# Se si usa cups, bisogna inserirlo qui

#printcap name = cups

#printing = cups

#load printers = yes

# Settare un file di log di dimensioni massime di 50K.

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size = 50

# Alcune opzioni per le interfaccie...

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

# Questo che segue è il binding del Server Samba alla propria

# rete locale

# Per esempio, se eth0 è la propria scheda di rete:

interfaces = lo eth0

bind interfaces only = yes

# Ora si specifica a chi è permesso accedere alla rete,

# bisogna essere cauti in quanto non si usano password...

hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.0.1/24

hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

# Altre opzioni sono: USER, DOMAIN, ADS e SERVER

# Quella di default è USER.

security = user

# Nessuna password, quindi si usano account Guest

guest account = smbguest

guest ok = no

# Ora viene implementato il virus scanner.

# NOTA: ponendo questo nella sezione [Global], si abilita

# lo scan di tutte le condivisioni, si può spostare quanto segue

# in una specifica sezione in modo da attivare lo scan solo su di essa.

browseable = yes

writable = no

[public]

comment = Public Files

browseable = yes

writable = no

public = yes

create mode = 0766

guest ok = yes

path = /home/raffo/sharing

guest ok = yes

```

praticamente windows mi chiede la password, io la digito, ma mi dice che è errata   :Confused: 

----------

## xchris

la soluzione migliore e' quella di aggiungere gabriele come user unix e di aggiungerlo poi a samba come ti ha suggerito "IlGab".

Il guest e' meglio non usarlo.(per pb di sicurezza)

ciao

----------

## Raffo

@xchris: mi interessa far funzionare la condivisione, della sicurezza me ne occupo dopo... cmq ora provo...

----------

## Sasdo

 *xchris wrote:*   

> la soluzione migliore e' quella di aggiungere gabriele come user unix e di aggiungerlo poi a samba come ti ha suggerito "IlGab".
> 
> Il guest e' meglio non usarlo.(per pb di sicurezza)
> 
> ciao

 

In pratica lui ha fatto così: solo che ha creato un nuovo utente per lo sharing dei file.

Comunque, prova ad aggiungere la riga:

```
security = share
```

alla sezione [global].

Ti dico la share perchè a me così funziona, probabilmente è meno sicura ma se da me metto "user" non funziona più un tubo...

----------

## Raffo

ora riesco ad inserire la password. ma mi cerca \\GANONDORF\gabriele, cartella che ovviamente nn esiste  :Very Happy: 

quel che mi chiedo è se posso condividere la cartella "sharing" che si trova in /home/raffo...

----------

## Sasdo

beh in teoria già nel tuo smb.conf mi sembra che sia impostata la condivisione... almeno in lettura dovresti accederci (a meno che tu non abbia impostato permessi particolari su quella directory)

se da win provi a "montare" lo share:

\\GANONDORF\public

che dice?

----------

## Raffo

dice che la cartella nn esiste o qualcosa del genere, prima avevo scritto gabriele invece di public perchè avevo provato a cambiare nome....

----------

## Sasdo

dunque, se non imposti la linea:

```
security = share
```

samba di default tiene security a livello user.

Questo significa che per loggarti e sharare devi avere la corrispondenza di nomi win-lin oppure da win fare "connetti con altro nome utente" (opzione che c'è sotto XP, non so 9 :Cool: 

Altrimenti, se vuoi autenticazioni "trasparenti" senza password, ti fai un account separato (ma puoi tenere anche quello che hai già sul tuo pc...)

lo aggiungi a samba

editi smb.conf con quelle righe di prima e aggiungi al [global] 

```
security = share

guest account = ACCOUNTCHEPREFERISCI

guest ok = yes #oppure "no" e specifichi dove vuoi il guest nelle sottosezioni

```

Ovviamente l'account che usi come guest account deve avere almeno i permessi di lettura sulle condivisioni che vuoi.

----------

## Raffo

 *sasdo wrote:*   

> Ovviamente l'account che usi come guest account deve avere almeno i permessi di lettura sulle condivisioni che vuoi.

 

e come faccio a dare i permessi di lettura??

----------

## Sasdo

a meno di impostazioni particolari dovrebbe averli già... comunque:

se gli utenti smbguest e raffo sono entrambi nel medesimo gruppo (users):

da utente raffo dai:

```

chmod -R 644 share/

```

----------

## X-Drum

usa swat (tool di configurazione via web) è incluso nella distro di samba

con quel tool, che alla fine nn fa altro che generare un smb.conf,

ti sarà piu' semplice creare,modificare,cancellare shares.

----------

## Sasdo

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> usa swat (tool di configurazione via web) è incluso nella distro di samba
> 
> con quel tool, che alla fine nn fa altro che generare un smb.conf,
> 
> ti sarà piu' semplice creare,modificare,cancellare shares.

 

bella... non la sapevo questa!

----------

## X-Drum

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> bella... non la sapevo questa!

 

sarcasmo o verità?

come devo prenderla questa affermazione?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sasdo

verità!

=)

----------

## Raffo

windows mi dice "\\GANONDORF\public" impossibile trovare il nome di condivisione.

swat nn riesco proprio a lanciarlo, ho provato da root, ma nn da segni di vita...

----------

## IlGab

swat viene avviato con xinetd, modifica /etc/xinet.d/swat e riavvia xinet

Poi ci accedi da http://ipmacchina:901

----------

## Raffo

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> swat viene avviato con xinetd, modifica /etc/xinet.d/swat e riavvia xinet
> 
> Poi ci accedi da http://ipmacchina:901

 

nn ho nessuna directory chiamata xinet.d in etc... e nn vedo perchè per aprire un tool dovrei andare a pescare in etc... cmq io preferirei sempre settarlo a mano ^_^

----------

## IlGab

 *Raffo wrote:*   

>  e nn vedo perchè per aprire un tool dovrei andare a pescare in etc... 

 

Semplicemente perchè è l' unico modo (almeno che io conosco) per usare swat è avere xinetd (o il vecchio inetd) che gestiscono la chiamata alla porta 901.

 *Quote:*   

>  cmq io preferirei sempre settarlo a mano ^_^

 

Pienamente concorde !!!   :Very Happy: 

Cmq ho perso un attimo il punto della situazione e nn so più a che punto del problema si è giunti   :Confused: 

Ti posto di seguito una configurazione veloce fatta e che mi funziona (non differisce quasi da nulla dalla tua)

```

/etc/samba/smb.conf

[global]

workgroup = workgroup

server string = Gentoo3

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size = 50

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

interfaces = lo eth0

bind interfaces only = yes

hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 rete/subnet

security = user

browseable = yes

writable = no

[pippo]

comment = Pippo share

browseable = yes

writable = yes

public = yes

create mode = 0700

guest ok = yes

path = /home/pippo/share

guest ok = yes

```

Poi un bel 

```
 useradd pippo 
```

Creazione della home e della share 

```
 mkdir -p /home/pippo/share 
```

cambio il proprietario della dir 

```
 chown -R pippo /home/share/pippo 
```

Aggiungo utente per samba

```
 smbpasswd -a pippo 
```

Dovrebbe essere abbastanza.

Chiedo scusa se ho scritto roba di troppo o conclusioni a cui eravate già giunti.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Raffo

il problema è che io voglio far accedere l'utente gabriele a /home/raffo/sharing, quindi ad una cartella di una home nn sua. e nn capisco come fare... windows mi riporta l'errore postato prima...

----------

## IlGab

Ok, aggiungi gabriele come unix user e come samba user e poi modifichi la share in smb.conf

```

[pippo]

comment = Pippo share

browseable = yes

writable = yes

create mode = 0770

path = /home/pippo/share

valid users = gabriele pippo <------ QUI

```

gabriele e pippo devono appartenere allo stesso gruppo unix che deve averee diritti di scrittura sulla directory.

Un piccolo edit o la configurazione permetteva l' accesso un po' a tutti   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Raffo

nn cambia nulla, mi continua a dire 

```
"\\GANONDORF\public" impossibile trovare il nome di condivisione. 
```

 :Sad: 

----------

## xchris

scusa se mi reinserisco dopo un po'...

conviene che posti il tuo smb.conf definitivo.

Il tuo share si chiama pippo o public?

e se metti solo \\NOMESERVER ?

ciao

----------

## Raffo

faccio un post definitivo di spiegazione della situazione....

smb.conf:

```
[global]

# Sostituire MYWORKGROUPNAME con il proprio workgroup/domain

workgroup = workgroup

# Questo serve giusto a far capire che non è Windows..

# %v stampa la versione di Samba

server string = Samba Server %v

#encrypt passwords = yes

# Se si usa cups, bisogna inserirlo qui

#printcap name = cups

#printing = cups

#load printers = yes

# Settare un file di log di dimensioni massime di 50K.

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size = 50

# Alcune opzioni per le interfaccie...

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

# Questo che segue è il binding del Server Samba alla propria

# rete locale

# Per esempio, se eth0 è la propria scheda di rete:

interfaces = lo eth0

bind interfaces only = yes

# Ora si specifica a chi è permesso accedere alla rete,

# bisogna essere cauti in quanto non si usano password...

hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.0.1/24

hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

# Altre opzioni sono: USER, DOMAIN, ADS e SERVER

# Quella di default è USER.

security = share

# Nessuna password, quindi si usano account Guest

guest account = smbguest

# Ora viene implementato il virus scanner.

# NOTA: ponendo questo nella sezione [Global], si abilita

# lo scan di tutte le condivisioni, si può spostare quanto segue

# in una specifica sezione in modo da attivare lo scan solo su di essa.

browseable = yes

[public]

comment = Public Files

guest ok = yes

create mask = 0766

path = /home/raffo/sharing/

case sensitive = no

msdfs proxy = no

valid users = gabriele

```

sul mio pc ho creato 2 utenti oltre a root e a raffo. sono gabriele e smbguest. devo riuscire ad accedere ad una cartella che si trova nella home di raffo dal pc windows. 

ditemi se devo aggiungere qualcosa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

io non userei security = share... cmq.

ti consiglio di eliminare le restrizioni sugli host per iniziare.

(quando poi funzioni le ripristini....e cmq e' corretto scrivere 192.168.0.0/24)

ciao

EDIT:scusa la domanda impertinente.....fai un /etc/init.d/samba reload (o restart) ad ogni modifica vero?

----------

## Raffo

security = share l'ho messo solo perchè mi era stato consigliato per farlo funzionare.

ovviamente faccio /etc/inti.d/samba restart ad ogni modifica, nn sono mica fesso   :Laughing: 

----------

## Raffo

niente, ancora lo stesso errore....

 "\\GANONDORF\public" impossibile trovare il nome di condivisione. verificare che sia corretto.

----------

## Sasdo

```

[global]

workgroup = rete-casa

server string =  Samba Server on Caronte

printcap name = cups

printing = cups

load printers = yes

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size = 50

interfaces = lo eth0 eth1

bind interfaces only = yes

hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.0.0/24

hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

security = share

guest account = smbuser

guest ok = yes

guest only = yes

[public]

comment = Public Files

browseable = yes

public = yes

create mode = 0766

guest ok = yes

writable = yes

path = /home/smbuser/

[sasdo]

comment = prova

browsable = yes

public = yes

guest ok = yes

writable = yes

path = /home/sasdo

```

quest è il mio smb.conf e funziona perfettamente

per i paranoici della sicurezza non sarà il top ma fa quello che deve fare...

ovviamente l'account smbuser è stato aggiunto a samba e al sistema...

----------

## xchris

Raffo non volevo darti del fesso...

e' che e' talmente assurdo....

consiglio di commentare host allow e host deny.

poi prova con

\\INDIRIZZO_IP\public

si sa mai che e' colpa di quel cesso di win  :Smile: 

----------

## Raffo

niente da fare, sono veramente senza parole, le ho provate tutte...

DEVO aver sbagliato qualcosa......

----------

## IlGab

Passiamo a vedere un log.

puoi fare un bel 

```
tail /var/log/samba/log.ip.del.client
```

oppure

```
 tail /var/log/sabma/log.nomemacchina 
```

Così magari capiamo perchè non ti fa vedere la share

----------

## Raffo

vado coi log allora  :Very Happy: 

tail log.gabriele:

```
[2005/02/07 19:08:14, 0] smbd/password.c:authorise_login(573)

  authorise_login: rejected invalid user smbguest

[2005/02/07 19:08:14, 0] smbd/password.c:authorise_login(573)

  authorise_login: rejected invalid user smbguest

[2005/02/07 19:08:14, 0] smbd/password.c:authorise_login(573)

  authorise_login: rejected invalid user smbguest

[2005/02/07 19:08:14, 0] smbd/password.c:authorise_login(573)

  authorise_login: rejected invalid user smbguest

[2005/02/07 19:08:14, 0] smbd/password.c:authorise_login(573)

  authorise_login: rejected invalid user smbguest

```

tail log.ganondorf:

```
[2005/02/07 11:53:09, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(620)

  '/home/raffo/sharing' does not exist or is not a directory, when connecting to [public]

[2005/02/07 11:53:28, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(620)

  '/home/raffo/sharing' does not exist or is not a directory, when connecting to [public]

[2005/02/07 11:53:39, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(620)

  '/home/raffo/sharing' does not exist or is not a directory, when connecting to [public]

[2005/02/07 12:11:42, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(620)

  '/home/raffo/sharing' does not exist or is not a directory, when connecting to [gabriele]

[2005/02/07 12:11:43, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(620)

  '/home/raffo/sharing' does not exist or is not a directory, when connecting to [gabriele]

```

hmhmmh  :Confused: 

----------

## IlGab

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> vado coi log allora 
> 
> tail log.ganondorf:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Scusa... ma esiste la dir vero   :Embarassed:   magari hai sbagliato a digitare mentre la creavi...

----------

## Raffo

ma certo che esiste  :Sad: 

solo che nn è di gabriele...

----------

## X-Drum

smbclient -L lanciato dalla tua macchina sulla tua macchina cosa ritorna?

hai provato a montare dalla tua macchina in un punto di montaggio

qualsiasi la directory che intendi esportare? 

provaci e posta il risultato, in tal modo almeno saprai se stai creando lo

share in modo corretto...

----------

## Raffo

```
Domain=[WORKGROUP] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.0.10]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

        public          Disk      Public Files

        IPC$            IPC       IPC Service (Samba Server 3.0.10)

        ADMIN$          IPC       IPC Service (Samba Server 3.0.10)

Domain=[WORKGROUP] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.0.10]

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

        GABRIELE             gabriele

        GANONDORF            Samba Server 3.0.10

        Workgroup            Master

        ---------            -------

        WORKGROUP            GABRIELE

```

 :Surprised: 

----------

## X-Drum

bene, ma adesso x sicurezza...

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> hai provato a montare dalla tua macchina in un punto di montaggio
> 
> qualsiasi la directory che intendi esportare? 
> ...

 

----------

## Raffo

perdonami, ma nn capisco cosa intendi...

----------

## X-Drum

```
mount -t smbfs //IpMacchina/Nomeshare/ /mnt/UnoACaso
```

----------

## Raffo

```
 mount -t smbfs //ganondorf/public/ /mnt/public

Password:                       

14189: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)

SMB connection failed
```

 :Confused: 

----------

## IlGab

Sta cosa sta diventando veramente criptica nonchè incredibbbile...

Hai provato a sharare qualche altra dir ad esempio la /tmp tanto per provarne una dove possono accedere tutti (anche se per me non è un problema di permessi lo sharare o meno la dir)

----------

## X-Drum

secondo me dovrebbe abbattere la conf che usa attulamente

e crearne una nuova per mezzo di swat.

Per quanto riguarda la didattica nessuno gli vieta di analizzare il file

smb.conf dopo che è stato generato da swat, se raffo vuole continuare il

quella direzione pero' (cioè a non utlizzare swat e brancolare nel buio riciclando altre conf) dubito riuscirà a risolvere il problema...

dai raffo nn ti abbattere non è impossibile prova swat dai   :Razz: 

----------

## Raffo

allora vado di "emerge xinetd" e poi mi setto swat??   :Sad: 

----------

## X-Drum

esatto prova,

emergilo avvialo ed edita il file /etc/xinetd.d/swat

settando questi valori:

```
only_from       = 127.0.0.1

disable         = no

```

good job!

----------

## Raffo

ho emerso xinetd, l'ho avviato con "/etc/init.d/xinetd start", poi ho editato quei due valori che mi hai detto, ma se digito swat da root nn succede proprio nulla... sembra come se sta cercando di caricare qualcosa, ma nn trova nulla... la shell nn da segni di vita...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

swat serve a generare smb.conf tramite comoda interfaccia web. se è un demone, è normale che una volta lanciato non dia nessun output   :Rolling Eyes:  Hai già provato a collegarti al PC con samba sulla 901 [porta di default di swat] con un browser per vedere se va? 

magari legger questo t può esser utile:

http://openskills.info/view/boxdetail.php?IDbox=781&boxtype=description [adattalo a gentoo]

http://www.sourcekeg.co.uk/samba/docs/man/swat.8.html

Hai già guardato la doc ufficale di samba? 

http://us2.samba.org/samba

----------

## Raffo

hai ragione, scusami, ma nn so praticamente nulla su swat... ora cmq l'ho lanciato, ma mi chiede l'autenticazione e nn c'è utente che gli vada bene, neanche root

/me incomincia a disperare....

----------

## Raffo

ho momentaneamente rinunciato.......   :Sad: 

----------

## Truzzone

Mi intrometto qui, senza creare un nuovo thread relativo a Samba, sono riuscito a configurare Samba in modalità share, però io vorrei per ogni cartella condivisa poter impostare una user e una pass (magari indipendentemente se mi collego da un'altro pc con win o linux e diversi user), la cosa è fattibile?

Ho letto diversa documentazione, ma con security=user posso settare user e pass per il server samba mentre io voglio riuscire ad entrare nel server samba e dopo in base alla cartella che apro mi dovrebbe rischiedere user e pass, è fattibile?

Quali sono i passi da seguire o mi basta anche un link in modo da essere indirizzato  :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## Raffo

uppo questo topic, avevo abbandonato, ma ora ho deciso di riprovare.... incomincio con una domanda: perchè se cerco di loggare da konqueror dopo aver inserito user e pass mi dice:

```
An error occurred while loading smb://ganondorf/public:

The file or folder smb://gabriele@ganondorf/public does not exist.
```

ù

??

----------

## cagnaluia

continuo da QUI, da questa discussione.

Ho un piccolo problema!

Vorrei condividere semplicemente in lettura/scrittura la cartella /home/p2p di linux.

perciò ho scritto questo su smb.conf

```

[p2p]

        comment = P2P

        printable = yes

        writable = yes

        public = yes

        path = /home/p2p

        quest ok = yes

        create mode = 0766

        browseable = yes

[global]

        workgroup = 123

        os level = 20

        guest account = samba

        guest ok = yes

```

quando sono sul pc con WinXP e clicco sull'icona del pc... mi chiede nome utente e password.. ma perchè? non è configurato per entrare e uscire senza problemi?

mah:roll:

----------

## neryo

aggiungi in p2p guest account = samba  e l'utente samba esiste?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cagnaluia

 *neryo wrote:*   

> aggiungi in p2p guest account = samba  e l'utente samba esiste? 

 

scusa.. . piano

cosa devo fare?

1. ho creato un utente: samba.

2. come hai detto tu, lho impostato sul profile p2p

----------

